

Ask HN: Take a look at my weekend project: Newsalyzer? - dord
http://newsalyzer.com

======
dord
It is site for organizing news in a simple, straightforward way. Anyway, that
was the goal, I hope I was successful :)

------
asimjalis
How are you selecting and ranking the stories?

~~~
dord
It's all according the prevalence of the topic in the current news cycle.
"times square" keeps popping up all over the place, so it is currently #1

------
bseo
How do you cluster links/stories?

Do you use any open source software in the back-end? I wouldn't mind a list of
what you used to make this.

